
“I am a feminist, but…” - soulshake
http://jpetazzo.github.io/2015/09/15/i-am-a-feminist-but/
======
coldtea
> _DDOS! Rootkits! Boot sequence! And the two guys are totally into the story,
> but the girl doesn 't get it. I think that's sexist, and I'm not OK with it.
> Why would that be sexist? It's conveying the stereotype that women are "not
> technical," that they are not interested by computers, and when there is a
> "geeky" TV show they won't "get it."_

Well, apart from a "stereotype" it's also a statistical reality. So what is an
artist/writer/filmaker/etc who wants to depict the world AS IT IS to do?

We don't ask Tarantino or Michael Bay to show people being nice to each other
and happy in their lives in their movies, in to change society to a more kind
one.

~~~
eep_opp
Within context the comic in question was titled 'Mr. Robot, My Girlfriend and
me'. In this case is this really a stereotype? I mean I watch a lot of geeky
TV too and this sort of thing happens to me when I'm watching those shows with
my girlfriend.

Also, this isn't done with the intention of malice. Shouldn't that be of some
consideration?

If this is an issue then, Shouldn't we also talk about how the humor isn't
just aimed at her but at the male characters in the story? Aren't the male
characters (overused) stereotypical geeks? I mean on the edge of their seats
over a DDOS attack? After all It's not like the Borg or weeping angels
attacked.

I always thought that great art/comedy reflected real world experiences and
that it was just fine for any artist express that. Is that not the case? Yes
The artist can and should be critiqued but he and other creators are under no
obligation to change their art or be guilted into changing their vision to
suit others (subjective) tastes.

